# Dennis Hallman explains he lost his daughter to wife with drug problem before fight



## Alibaster (Sep 7, 2012)

Source: http://fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Vi...rced-him-to-pull-out-of-UFC-on-FX-5-bout.html

Wasn't sure if this was posted yet, did a quick search and didn't see it... pretty sad situation. I can see why Dana White paid him his win and show money after hearing all of that. Hope Hallman can get everything together and get back.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor guy.

It's amazing how powerful of a hold a drug addiction can have on people.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big ups on Dana and the UFC brass. What other org would pay their fighter their show + win money in this type of situation.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Big ups on Dana and the UFC brass. What other org would pay their fighter their show + win money in this type of situation.


This.

It doesn't even seem like UFC does this kinda stuff to get good PR either...they really take care of their employees even if it's at the cost of business.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah the UFC does good things pretty often. One of their greatest traits.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope things get better for Hallman and big props to the UFC for looking out for their guy. Hopefully we can see Dennis work his way back the UFC. Hes a solid midcarder with some huge wins.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

All fighters from 151 were contractually obligated to get paid for their fights if they weren't booked on the next show. Just like how the UFC has to pay Thiago Tavares and Yves Edwards if they don't fight on the next show. I would have given the UFC props if they didn't cut Hallman and Brenneman as both cases are turning out to be kind sketchy.


----------



## godm0de (Jan 16, 2011)

This story hits home for me. Iv been through a similar situation and just hope it works out good for him. Its real good of the ufc to take care of him like that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Holy crap. What a situation. Really makes you think though. Really shows that these top athletes that seem to be above everyone are really just normal people with problems like everyone here.

Really glad to hear that Dana and the UFC got him his money. Some things are just more important than showing up for a fight even if it is your job.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

You could make the argument that the UFC does this kind of thing because it reflects well on them. Good publicity.

And if that's the case, judging from the posts in this thread, it's working. 

When the UFC does nice things, it's nice, but they do some pretty outrageously awful things to fighters too and it's important to remember that as well.

But in the case of this story, good on them and I hope Dennis gets his kid back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> *You could make the argument that the UFC does this kind of thing because it reflects well on them. Good publicity.
> *
> And if that's the case, judging from the posts in this thread, it's working.
> 
> ...


Tbh, you could make this assumption when any company or any person in the world does something like this.

Regardless though, I agree that it is good for them to help Hallman out.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That assumption wouldn't be based on anything but your own bias. Dana didn't even explain his situation.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

osmium said:


> That assumption wouldn't be based on anything but your own bias. Dana didn't even explain his situation.


he didn't need to 

he knew it would leak on it's own


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> he didn't need to
> 
> he knew it would leak on it's own


Oh whatever, cynic. If I found out a drug addicted Dana White had personally kidnapped Dennis Hallman's kid then I probably wouldn't stop watching UFC and I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't either. They don't need to make people feel warm and fuzzy inside to get them to pay to watch fights, so I don't see why they'd bother.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> Oh whatever, cynic. If I found out a drug addicted Dana White had personally kidnapped Dennis Hallman's kid then I probably wouldn't stop watching UFC and I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't either. They don't need to make people feel warm and fuzzy inside to get them to pay to watch fights, so I don't see why they'd bother.


how is it cynical?

ever heard of Twitter? Facebook?

There are no secrets any more.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> how is it cynical?
> 
> ever heard of Twitter? Facebook?
> 
> There are no secrets any more.


Just the mentality that a company must have good publicity in mind when they do positive things.

Out of curiosity, what are some of the outrageously bad things the UFC have done on fighters? Apart from some harsh cuttings nothings springing to mind, but I'd bet there's no shortage of dirty dealings.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> how is it cynical?
> 
> ever heard of Twitter? Facebook?
> 
> There are no secrets any more.


What good does that do them? This isn't a real media story unless someone with a big name reveals it and in this situation the only person that qualifies is Dana. A couple thousand hardcore MMA fans finding out doesn't do them any good. He didn't say anything about it because that isn't his decision to make.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

good on the UFC for looking out for Hallman, thats a real messed up situation and I can empathise with his issues, hope Hallman gets back soo and gets his life in order. So sad when kids are the ones suffering too.

impressed with Dana for not broadcasting the issues and just helping out their guy.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

> "I would have pulled out of the fight prior but I needed the money so bad"


Ladies and gentlemen, this is only the beginning of the UFC 151 cancellation fallout.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

osmium said:


> What good does that do them? This isn't a real media story unless someone with a big name reveals it and in this situation the only person that qualifies is Dana. A couple thousand hardcore MMA fans finding out doesn't do them any good. He didn't say anything about it because that isn't his decision to make.


lol

Major news outlets use Twitter as a source these days, as do sports channels, etc...

Again, as I said above, good on the UFC for doing this, but also again, it's just good business.

See, sometimes doing the right thing, and a good business decision coincide.

But by all means continue acting like I said Dana ran over a baby with his Ferrari and didn't even stop.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, just wow! Can't believe some people are trying to spin this as the UFC doing it to further their own image.

They paid a guy who is in a horrible situation with his family life, when they didnt have to. There is no bad to be taken from this.

Some people will do anything to shit on the UFC and Dana.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Killz said:


> Wow, just wow! Can't believe some people are trying to spin this as the UFC doing it to further their own image.
> 
> They paid a guy who is in a horrible situation with his family life, when they didnt have to. There is no bad to be taken from this.
> 
> Some people will do anything to shit on the UFC and Dana.


And some people lose their minds whenever you say anything THEY consider negative about Dana White. 

Good on Dana for giving the guy some money but he still got RELEASED from his contract. And Dana said `he`s not coming back` and more hilariously `you don`t not make weight.` This is simple math, they felt it was a better business decision to pay him some cash and cut him than to keep him on. 

It`s bullshit.

Thiago Alves has a win over Matt Hughes were he missed weight by something like 7 pounds. And a couple of years later, I see people using that win to pump up Alves. They`ve completely forgotten (or simply never knew) that he missed weight by an absurd amount. Alves has missed weight multiple times and even posted pictures on his facebook of him eating bar-be-que the week leading up to a fight where he missed weight. The guy doesn`t give a shit about making weight because he knows he`ll be brought back no matter what. 

That`s my problem with it. The utter lack of consistency. If you`re a big name or Dana likes you, you still get to fight, and KO a guy and pad your record and continue on with the company. If you`re Dennis Hallman you get a big severance payment and told to GTFO.

Alves was kept around because he can still make the UFC money, and more importantly, if they cut him he could go and start making money for SOMEONE ELSE. This is a business. Hallman isn`t a commodity, he`s just a hard-working effective fighter. Alves is a cash cow. So the rules only apply to Hallman. 

I use Alves because his win over Hughes was bullshit and Hallman has multiple legitimate wins over Hughes. Hallman is out of a job, and Alves drives a f****** Maserati. Yeah, that`s fair. 

And Hallman has an actual excuse for missing weight, he's going through some serious personal shit. Alves just didn't give a damn about making weight.

http://www.examiner.com/article/ufc-president-dana-white-discusses-dennis-hallman-s-release

But ultimately there`s no point explaining this shit to you guys because you just don`t want to hear it.

What would you rather have? A one time payment? Or a job?

It's an easy decision for me.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

RearNaked said:


> And some people lose their minds whenever you say anything THEY consider negative about Dana White.
> 
> Good on Dana for giving the guy some money but he still got RELEASED from his contract. And Dana said `he`s not coming back` and more hilariously `you don`t not make weight.` This is simple math, they felt it was a better business decision to pay him some cash and cut him than to keep him on.
> 
> ...


Exactly, if they'd kept Hallman and given him another fight to redeem himself, I'd be praising the compassion they showed.

Giving a single tiny check, "leaking" the story on twitter, yet cutting the guy? Yeah what saints.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> And some people lose their minds whenever you say anything THEY consider negative about Dana White.
> 
> Good on Dana for giving the guy some money but he still got RELEASED from his contract. And Dana said `he`s not coming back` and more hilariously `you don`t not make weight.` This is simple math, they felt it was a better business decision to pay him some cash and cut him than to keep him on.
> 
> ...


Boom head shot.

I feel really bad about slagging off Hallman in the other thread now.

If the UFC were really showing compassion about this entire situation then they would never have cut Hallman.

**** Dana. The biggest hypocritical, fakest piece of shit I've ever come across.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hallman has had a problem making weight for a while. This time his opponent didnt even accept the fight due to the issue. He also had his wiener exposed to the entire world during a fight. 
The UFC still gave Hallman his show and win money to help deal with his issues and then let him go so he can get his stuff together. If he gets a win or 2 he will be right back in the UFC.

Sounds like the UFC did the right thing here to me. The guy was more trouble then he was worth. Giving him Show/Win money is incredibly nice of the UFC to do. 

If they cut him and gave him not a single penny i dont think anyone would have said anything. And its probably what every other company would have done.


And in EVERY company if you bring more money in to the company you are going to be kept around longer. I dont know why people act as if the UFC is the only company in history to do this. What kind of world do you guys live in??? Where the clouds are made out off fluffy candy??? And dirt is made out of chocolate??? And there are ******* flying hearts everywhere??

Good for you guys...

Some of us live in the real world.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Hallman has had a problem making weight for a while. This time his opponent didnt even accept the fight due to the issue. He also had his wiener exposed to the entire world during a fight.
> *The UFC still gave Hallman his show and win money to help deal with his issues and then let him go so he can get his stuff together. If he gets a win or 2 he will be right back in the UFC.*
> 
> Sounds like the UFC did the right thing here to me. The guy was more trouble then he was worth. Giving him Show/Win money is incredibly nice of the UFC to do.
> ...


Did you miss the part where Dana said he's not coming back?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Did you miss the part where Dana said he's not coming back?


I didnt miss the part where Hallman said he will be right back with a win or 2 in a lower organization as long as he makes weight.

To me it sounded like Dana white said he wont be back as in he is cut and wont be back after all this stuff is handled. I dont see anything that leads me to believe that Dana White wont hire him back if the guy proves that he can make weight and wins some fights.

And even if he wont hire him back... so ******* what?? He doesnt have to hire a guy back that is constantly missing weight and came out dressed in speedos and let his nuts hang out. But im sure if Dennis Hallman can make himself worth a bit more then Dana White would take him back on the business principal. Its his company and he can do what he wants and when he wants... if that is being a smart business man and giving more rope to the guys that are worth more. Then so be it... it really isnt a big deal.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> And in EVERY company if you bring more money in to the company you are going to be kept around longer. I dont know why people act as if the UFC is the only company in history to do this. What kind of world do you guys live in??? Where the clouds are made out off fluffy candy??? And dirt is made out of chocolate??? And there are ******* flying hearts everywhere??
> 
> Good for you guys...
> 
> Some of us live in the real world.


People are praising the UFC for their compassion, not for making an efficient business decision. Do we need to hold your hand through this entire discussion?

Besides, the UFC is a business, but it's also supposed to be a sport, where everyone plays by the same rules. Star treatment exists in every sport, but that doesn't mean we have to like it.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

@ Sideways

Hallman has been training and fighting since 1996. 

He's amassed a record of 51-14 and you're saying he has to go and earn his shot?

Sorry, but that's just disgusting. How much do these guys have to give?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> People are praising the UFC for their compassion, not for making an efficient business decision. Do we need to hold your hand through this entire discussion?
> 
> Besides, the UFC is a business, but it's also supposed to be a sport, where everyone plays by the same rules. Star treatment exists in every sport, but that doesn't mean we have to like it.


What lol??

Sorry i guess you are going to have to hold my hand because i have no ******* clue what YOU are talking about. I understand everyone else... you... not so much.




RearNaked said:


> @ Sideways
> 
> Hallman has been training and fighting since 1996.
> 
> ...


He has to earn his shot??

Wait what?? 

Do you NOT understand the situation?


And btw this isnt Twitter. If you want to reply to me then hit the damn quote button. Or is that too difficult for you?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> He has to earn his shot??
> 
> Wait what??
> 
> Do you NOT understand the situation?


How about you explain it to me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> How about you explain it to me.


This guy has been missing weight... this time it caused a fight to be cancelled. (Which is a big deal)

They let him go because of it.

If he wants to come back he has to prove he can make weight. He does that by fighting in lower organizations. Obviously he also will have to win the fight. Because why hire him if he makes weight but loses?? What sense would that make?

If an employee is more trouble then he is worth... you cut him. This isnt some evil corrupt thing.

My friend got fired from his job after working there for 10 years because of "cutbacks". They didnt give him another extra month of payment. What they did was shake his hand and walk him out of the door.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> If an employee is more trouble then he is worth... you cut him. This isnt some evil corrupt thing.


Who decides when a guy is more trouble than he's worth?

I'll throw this back to the Alves example. You think Hughes didn't get a nice kickback under the table for fighting Alves when he showed up THAT overweight? You think Hughes is dumb? He's one of the smartest guys in the history of the sport, he isn't fighting a guy that overweight unless someone makes it worth his while. 

This kind of shit is basically the definition of corruption.

Why even HAVE weight classes?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Who decides when a guy is more trouble than he's worth?
> 
> I'll throw this back to the Alves example. You think Hughes didn't get a nice kickback under the table for fighting Alves when he showed up THAT overweight? You think Hughes is dumb? He's one of the smartest guys in the history of the sport, he isn't fighting a guy that overweight unless someone makes it worth his while.
> 
> ...


So i take it you understand everything else then??? 


Well Dana White and the Fans do.

Not many fans care much about Dennis Hallman. Very few people outside of family members are paying for an event to see Dennis Hallman.

Yet he has missed weight multiple times, got a fight cancelled, had his privates come out on TV. 

Its obvious he is more trouble then he is worth. Its common sense at that point.


In my Company its my boss who decides who is more trouble then he is worth. Then his boss decides if he is more trouble then he is worth. And so on and so on.

Nothing corrupt and nothing shady.


People are just bitching because they love to bitch. 

I wouldnt be surprised to see alot of you guys go to the beach and then complain that there is too much sand there.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Who decides when a guy is more trouble than he's worth?
> 
> I'll throw this back to the Alves example. You think Hughes didn't get a nice kickback under the table for fighting Alves when he showed up THAT overweight? You think Hughes is dumb? He's one of the smartest guys in the history of the sport, he isn't fighting a guy that overweight unless someone makes it worth his while.
> 
> ...


And before i go to bed (Sorry for Double post)

I just want to touch up on the Matt Hughes thing.


Whether the UFC paid him a bit more or not to take the fight does not matter. There is already ALOT of incentive to take a fight if a guy is overweight. You get 20% if your opponents money, If you dont accept the fight you also dont get paid, You have just spent money and time training for the last 3 months, You get to FIGHT which is what Fighters LIKE to do, you look good to the fans and the company owes you one. 

So if the UFC didnt give Hughes anything extra to take the fight then that would NOT surprise me at all. It makes sense that Hughes would take the fight. He is one of the fighters who wont be fired whether he won or lost. So why would he turn down a fight and turn down his 200k+ paycheck??? He wouldnt. So whether the UFC paid him extra or not really does not matter... there is a money incentive already there.


And why even have weight classes??? Talk about jumping the gun there...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> So i take it you understand everything else then???
> 
> 
> Well Dana White and the Fans do.
> ...


Of course Dana can run his business however the hell he wants, as long as it's legal. 

We as fans are free to comment on it however the hell we want. 

The discussion in this thread was whether he was being compassionate or "nice". He wasn't. Cutting the guy under his personal situation was the least compassionate thing Dana could have done, especially considering Hallman's been on a decent run lately winning 3 out of his last 4, and considering many other chronic weight missers have been given multiple chances. 

Of course it made business sense to cut the guy, he wasn't a star. RareNaked's response was never about what was practical or moneymaking, it was to those people praising Dana for his "niceness" in giving a guy a check and booting him on to the street, for good according to what he said even if you claim otherwise, while maintaining double standards with other fighters. Nothing nice about it. 

Practical and a good business decision, sure maybe. But guys on here were preaching about Saint Dana and that's kinda stupid.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Of course Dana can run his business however the hell he wants, as long as it's legal.
> 
> We as fans are free to comment on it however the hell we want. It's not co
> 
> ...


Giving a guy a paycheck he didnt earn is nice and then letting him go FOR JUSTIFIED reasons is neither nice or not nice. It just is what it is.

They could have done the "neutral" thing which was

Kick him out (justified) and not give him a paycheck. (Since he didnt earn it)

Which is probably what every other company would do. They wouldnt even give him the time to explain his personal problem... they dont want to hear it.

Dennis Hallman deserved to go. How can you guys argue that kicking a guy who deserves to be kicked is "Not Nice"??? Its completely neutral. If a guy deserves to be let go then he deserves to be let go. Its not Nice or Not Nice.

But giving him money that he didnt earn to help him out on a reasonable level is Nice.

Keeping him around would be "nice" also but it doesnt mean that not keeping him around is mean or something.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Not many fans care much about Dennis Hallman.


The guy's been fighting since Mark Coleman was running shit. 

Some of us care about Dennis Hallman.

These guys built the sport, they deserve better than this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> The guy's been fighting since Mark Coleman was running shit.
> 
> Some of us care about Dennis Hallman.
> 
> Let's see what Jon Jones is doing in 16 years.


You realize that the "hardcore" fan base is a small percentage of the UFC fan base???? 

And even i have trouble believing that you are buying PPVs to watch Dennis Hallman fight.

But hey.. if you are... *good for you*. I know i dont.

And i know what Jon Jones has accomplished in his short time is more impressive then what Hallman will EVER accomplish in his entire career.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What is it with crooked judges giving your drugged out wife your car & custody of your kid?

I thought athletic comissions & their mma judging was bad.

This is so much worse.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Again, as I said above, good on the UFC for doing this, but also again, it's just good business.


It isn't really though? Seriously, how will they benefit from this in any way? I doubt they were thinking of the millions and millions of Hallman fans who would surely boycott the product if they actually existed.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> You realize that the "hardcore" fan base is a small percentage of the UFC fan base????
> 
> And even i have trouble believing that you are buying PPVs to watch Dennis Hallman fight.
> 
> ...


I edited that out because I knew you'd miss the point.

The point is Jon Jones won`t still be in the game in 16 years. 

Hallman gave basically his entire life to this sport, he didn't just jump on when it was already hot.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> It isn't really though? Seriously, how will they benefit from this in any way? I doubt they were thinking of the millions and millions of Hallman fans who would surely boycott the product if they actually existed.


$20-30k to get him out of there hair for good? Or five times that over the next few years and a couple of prospects derailed by a veteran who caught them in a sub and exposed them. 

They brought him in to hype up a Hughes rematch imo. Then that fell through and they were stuck with him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hallman is a knob.

Who goes and publicises that shit in in online interview? How does that help anyone involved?

I don't feel bad for him at all. I feel bad for his wife and child. Neither of which are given a chance to tell their side of the story.

Just as easily as people can paint his missus as a junked out bitch based on Hallmans opinion... I'm gonna go ahead and assume he's a wanker. Because only a wanker would chat about this online with Frank Trigg.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hallman is a knob.
> 
> Who goes and publicises that shit in in online interview? How does that help anyone involved?
> 
> ...


Well, Frank did kick him in the balls once along time ago, who else could he tell??:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He really could have kept this to himself.

This comes off like he's just looking for empathy and pity.

Was his wife his concern just a few months ago when he missed weight by three lbs against Makdessi too?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hallman is a knob.
> 
> Who goes and publicises that shit in in online interview? How does that help anyone involved?


If it is true that he's being screwed by judges and the system in place for dealing with disputes is awarding custody of his daughter to his wife with drug abuse issues.

If you agree that mma judges made bad decisions at times and something should be done about it, are you going to criticize people who point that out on the basis that talking about it and people being aware of it can't have an effect?

How does someone like Hallman fix things without some type of public disclosure?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> How does someone like Hallman fix things without some type of public disclosure?


Something that doesn't involve publicly slandering the mother of his child would be a good start.

He tried to set up a surprise "treatment" for her, for fecks sake. We all know that means fecking rehab. No wonder she flipped. I would fecking flip if my missus booked me in for a week at some shithole.

Its just the bitter words of some asshole who's wife doesn't love him anymore and he cant handle it, so he talks loads of shit about her. Just like one million assholes I've had the misfortune of bumping into over my long and cranky life.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> I edited that out because I knew you'd miss the point.
> 
> The point is Jon Jones won`t still be in the game in 16 years.
> 
> Hallman gave basically his entire life to this sport, he didn't just jump on when it was already hot.


Oh i got your point alright.

And then i made my own.

But i guess i knew you would miss my point and yada yada yada.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> ever heard of Twitter? Facebook?
> 
> There are no secrets any more.


since when have those been reliable sources? are you telling me the world is REALLY gonna end in december and Chem trails are real? cause I've seen that on facebook and twitter too...

just saying


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

hadoq said:


> since when have those been reliable sources? are you telling me the world is REALLY gonna end in december and Chem trails are real? cause I've seen that on facebook and twitter too...
> 
> just saying


If you listened to ESPN and FOX sports radio for three hours a night at work like I do, you'd know that Twitter is considered a real source now provided it's a verified Twitter account of an actual athlete.

They don't even quantify it anymore, they just say X posted this on his Twitter now lets talk about it for an hour.


----------

